# Wieviel könnte ich für das Bike verlangen?



## Deleted 224116 (25. Januar 2013)

Thema hat sich erledigt, weg damit^^


----------



## fuxy (25. Januar 2013)

Gott sei Dank.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank.....



^^

1. bring ichs nicht übers Herz
2. wäre es eh zu wenig Geld um mein studentisches Leben nennenswert aufzubessern


----------

